# Puppies Volhard & Conformation Test Results



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Dianne and I took the puppies to our trainer and her partner to perform the Volhard temperament tests. We had to do the conformation evaluation ourselves this year as our handler/mentor had a family issue come up. We combined the results of each test and wrote up our general impression of each puppy. I thought some of you might like to read them. 

I will only post the general information for the Volhard test once to save space, but it applies to all of the tests.

Ziva










Ziva suspended










Ziva self stack










VOLHARD
PUPPY APTITUDE TEST (PAT)

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Got My Glitter On 
CALL NAME: ZIVA COLOR: BLUE SEX: FEMALE COLLAR: PINK 
AKC #: 
The tests are simple to perform and anyone with some common sense can do them. You can, however, elicit the help of someone who has tested puppies before and knows what they are doing.

1. Social attraction - the owner or caretaker of the puppies places it in the test area about four feet from the tester and then leaves the test area. The tester kneels down and coaxes the puppy to come to him or her by encouragingly and gently clapping hands and calling. The tester must coax the puppy in the opposite direction from where it entered the test area. Hint: Lean backward, sitting on your heels instead of leaning forward toward the puppy. Keep your hands close to your body encouraging the puppy to come to you instead of trying to reach for the puppy. 

2. Following - the tester stands up and slowly walks away encouraging the puppy to follow. Hint: Make sure the puppy sees you walk away and get the puppy to focus on you by lightly clapping your hands and using verbal encouragement to get the puppy to follow you. Do not lean over the puppy. 

3. Restraint - the tester crouches down and gently rolls the puppy on its back and holds it on its back for 30 seconds. Hint: Hold the puppy down without applying too much pressure. The object is not to keep it on its back but to test its response to being placed in that position. 

4. Social Dominance - let the puppy stand up or sit and gently stroke it from the head to the back while you crouch beside it. See if it will lick your face, an indication of a forgiving nature. Continue stroking until you see a behavior you can score. Hint: When you crouch next to the puppy avoid leaning or hovering over the puppy. Have the puppy at your side with both of you facing in the same direction. 

Top Dog Tips: During testing maintain a positive, upbeat and friendly attitude toward the puppies. Try to get each puppy to interact with you to bring out the best in him or her. Make the test a pleasant experience for the puppy. 

5. Elevation Dominance - the tester cradles the puppy with both hands, supporting the puppy under its chest and gently lifts it two feet off the ground and holds it there for 30 seconds. 

6. Retrieving - the tester crouches beside the puppy and attracts its attention with a crumpled up piece of paper. When the puppy shows some interest, the tester throws the paper no more than four feet in front of the puppy encouraging it to retrieve the paper. 

7. Touch Sensitivity - the tester locates the webbing of one the puppy’s front paws and presses it lightly between his index finger and thumb. The tester gradually increases pressure while counting to ten and stops when the puppy pulls away or shows signs of discomfort. 

8. Sound Sensitivity - the puppy is placed in the center of the testing area and an assistant stationed at the perimeter makes a sharp noise, such as banging a metal spoon on the bottom of a metal pan. 

9. Sight Sensitivity - the puppy is placed in the center of the testing area. The tester ties a string around a bath towel and jerks it across the floor, two feet away from the puppy. 

10. Stability - an umbrella is opened about five feet from the puppy and gently placed on the ground. 

SCORING THE RESULTS

Following are the responses you will see and the score assigned to each particular response. You will see some variations and will have to make a judgment on what score to give them.

Test
Response Score
SOCIAL ATTRACTION
1 Came readily, tail up, jumped, bit at hands

2 Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands

3 Came readily, tail up

4 Came readily, tail down 

5 Came hesitantly, tail down 

6 Didn’t come at all 

FOLLOWING
1 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet

2 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot 

3 Followed readily, tail up 

4 Followed readily, tail down 

5 Followed hesitantly, tail down 

6 Did not follow or went away 

RESTRAINT
1 Struggled fiercely, flailed, bit

2 Struggled fiercely, flailed 

3 Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact 

4 Struggled, then settled 

5 No struggle 

6 No struggle, strained to avoid eye contact

SOCIAL DOMINANCE
1 Jumped, pawed, bit, growled 

2 Jumped, pawed 

3 Cuddled up to tester and tried to lick face

4 Squirmed, licked at hands 

5 Rolled over, licked at hands 

6 Went away and stayed away 

ELEVATION DOMINANCE
1 Struggled fiercely, tried to bite 

2 Struggled fiercely 

3 Struggled, settled, struggled, settled 

4 No struggle, relaxed 

5 No struggle, body stiff 

6 No struggle, froze 

RETRIEVING
1 Chased object, picked it up and ran away 

2 Chased object, stood over it and did not return 

3 Chased object, picked it up and returned with it to tester 

4 Chased object and returned without it to tester 

5 Started to chase object, lost interest 

6 Does not chase object 

TOUCH SENSITIVITY
1 8-10 count before response 

2 6-8 count before response 

3 5-6 count before response 

4 3-5 count before response 

5 2-3 count before response 

6 1-2 count before response 

SOUND SENSITIVITY
1 Listened, located sound and ran toward it barking 

2 Listened, located sound and walked slowly toward it 

3 Listened, located sound and showed curiosity 

4 Listened and located sound 

5 Cringed, backed off and hid behind tester 

6 Ignored sound and showed no curiosity 

SIGHT SENSITIVITY
1 Looked, attacked and bit object 

2 Looked and put feet on object and put mouth on it 

3 Looked with curiosity and attempted to investigate, tail up 

4 Looked with curiosity, tail down 

5 Ran away or hid behind tester 

6 Hid behind tester 

STABILITY
1 Looked and ran to the umbrella, mouthing or biting it 

2 Looked and walked to the umbrella, smelling it cautiously 

3 Looked and went to investigate  

4 Sat and looked, but did not move toward the umbrella 

5 Showed little or no interest 

6 Ran away from the umbrella 

Average Score: 3 
REMARKS:
Ziva is a well put together dog with a great drive and very athletic. Ziva loves to jump, swim, retrieve and play hard. She is very intense and is full of life. She has a lovely head. She is very forward and needs to be in a home where she will get plenty of exercise and preferably a performance home, as she will excel at agility and other performance activities. She is not a good prospect for a home with small children due to her high energy. Ziva will also do well in the conformation ring.

SCORED
#
1 - 1
2 - 2
5 - 3
1 - 4
0 - 5
1 - 6


_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WHAT DO THE SCORES MEAN?

The scores are interpreted as follows:

Mostly 1’s -

Strong desire to be pack leader and is not shy about bucking for a promotion
Has a predisposition to be aggressive to people and other dogs and will bite
Should only be placed into a very experienced home where the dog will be trained and worked on a regular basis

Top Dog Tips: Stay away from the puppy with a lot of 1’s or 2’s. It has lots of leadership aspirations and may be difficult to manage. This puppy needs an experienced home. Not good with children. 

Mostly 2’s -

Also has leadership aspirations 
May be hard to manage and has the capacity to bite 
Has lots of self-confidence
Should not be placed into an inexperienced home 
Too unruly to be good with children and elderly people, or other animals 
Needs strict schedule, loads of exercise and lots of training 
Has the potential to be a great show dog with someone who understands dog behavior 

Mostly 3’s -

Can be a high-energy dog and may need lots of exercise
Good with people and other animals
Can be a bit of a handful to live with 
Needs training, does very well at it and learns quickly 
Great dog for second time owner.

Mostly 4’s -

The kind of dog that makes the perfect pet
Best choice for the first time owner. 
Rarely will buck for a promotion in the family 
Easy to train, and rather quiet. 
Good with elderly people, children, although may need protection from the children
Choose this pup, take it to obedience classes, and you’ll be the star, without having to do too much work!

Tidbits: The puppy with mostly 3’s and 4’s can be quite a handful, but should be good with children and does well with training. Energy needs to be dispersed with plenty of exercise. 

Mostly 5’s -

Fearful, shy and needs special handling 
Will run away at the slightest stress in its life 
Strange people, strange places, different floor or ground surfaces may upset it 
Often afraid of loud noises and terrified of thunder storms. When you greet it upon your return, may submissively urinate. Needs a very special home where the environment doesn’t change too much and where there are no children 
Best for a quiet, elderly couple 
If cornered and cannot get away, has a tendency to bite

Top Dog Tips: Avoid the puppy with several 6’s. It is so independent it doesn’t need you or anyone. He is his own person and unlikely to bond to you. 

Mostly 6’s -

So independent that he doesn’t need you or other people 
Doesn’t care if he is trained or not - he is his own person. Unlikely to bond to you, since he doesn’t need you. 
A great guard dog for gas stations! 
Do not take this puppy and think you can change him into a lovable bundle - you can’t, so leave well enough alone

INTERPRETING THE SCORES

Few puppies will test with all 2’s or all 3’s - there will be a mixture of scores. 

For that first time, wonderfully easy to train, potential star, look for a puppy that scores with mostly 4’s and 3’s. Don’t worry about the score on Touch Sensitivity - you can compensate for that with the right training equipment.

Tidbits: It’s hard not to become emotional when picking a puppy - they are all so cute, soft and cuddly. Remind yourself that this dog is going to be with you for 8 to 16 years. Don’t hesitate to step back a little to contemplate your decision. Sleep on it and review it in the light of day. 

Avoid the puppy with a score of 1 on the Restraint and Elevation tests. This puppy will be too much for the first time owner. 

It’s a lot more fun to have a good dog, one that is easy to train, one you can live with and one you can be proud of, than one that is a constant struggle. 


PUPPY CONFORMATION EVALUATION DATE:___6/01/12___________

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Got My Glitter On 
CALL NAME: ZIVA COLOR: BLUE SEX: FEMALE COLLAR: PINK 
AKC #: 
Rating: “5” being the best; “3” being an average dog of its breed that you see currently in the show ring; and “1” being the least desirable.

BEST SCORE: 3-4 average to slightly above


NOTES:

HEIGHT TO LENGTH: 11 ¾ ” X 12” WEIGHT: 10.5 lbs 

HEAD:
Eye shape: Slightly round – tiny bit of white showing
Muzzle to Occiput: Excellent - 2 ¼” x 2 ¼ ”
Planes: Good 
Skull: Good
Pearl: Good
Bite: Minor overbite
Occlusion: Good
Chin/Mouth: Good
Ear Leather: Good width and length
Set: Good

NECK:
Excellent - Long

FRONT ASSEMBLY:
Shoulder: Very good – slightly upright. Shoulder & Upperarm: 4”x4”
Elbows: Good
Upper Arm: Good
Prosternum: Good
Depth of Chest: Good - Flat & deep, herring gut

REAR ASSEMBLY & TOP LINE:
Length of loin to rib cage: 3” to 3 ¾”
Equidistance: Excellent 
Shape: Good U
Top Line: Straight - good
Tail Set: Fair – Very Good
Croup: Good


NOTES:

GENERAL PRESENTATION:

Ziva has good presence being well balanced both structurally and in appearance. She has a slight steep shoulder. Her head and neck is just forward of her legs. Ziva has a pretty face that is well balanced.

Ziva has good depth and breadth of chest but has a herring gut causing narrowness in the depth of the loin. The width of loin is good and solid. 

She is well proportioned in the rear assembly in bone structure with the feet falling directly under the pin bone. She has a solid and straight top line. She is equal in width of shoulder to width of hips. Her tail set could be a little bit higher._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Gibbs - Gibbs will be staying at Wispynook










suspended










self stacked










with ears up










VOLHARD
PUPPY APTITUDE TEST (PAT)

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Razzle Dazzle 
CALL NAME: GIBBS COLOR: WHITE SEX: MALE COLLAR: NONE 
AKC #: 

Test
Response Score
SOCIAL ATTRACTION
1 Came readily, tail up, jumped, bit at hands

2 Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands

3 Came readily, tail up

4 Came readily, tail down 

5 Came hesitantly, tail down 

6 Didn’t come at all 

FOLLOWING
1 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet

2 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot 

3 Followed readily, tail up 

4 Followed readily, tail down 

5 Followed hesitantly, tail down 

6 Did not follow or went away 

RESTRAINT
1 Struggled fiercely, flailed, bit

2 Struggled fiercely, flailed 

3 Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact  

4 Struggled, then settled 

5 No struggle 

6 No struggle, strained to avoid eye contact

SOCIAL DOMINANCE
1 Jumped, pawed, bit, growled 

2 Jumped, pawed 

3 Cuddled up to tester and tried to lick face

4 Squirmed, licked at hands 

5 Rolled over, licked at hands 

6 Went away and stayed away 

ELEVATION DOMINANCE
1 Struggled fiercely, tried to bite 

2 Struggled fiercely 

3 Struggled, settled, struggled, settled 

4 No struggle, relaxed 

5 No struggle, body stiff  

6 No struggle, froze 

RETRIEVING
1 Chased object, picked it up and ran away 

2 Chased object, stood over it and did not return 

3 Chased object, picked it up and returned with it to tester 

4 Chased object and returned without it to tester 

5 Started to chase object, lost interest 

6 Does not chase object 

TOUCH SENSITIVITY
1 8-10 count before response 

2 6-8 count before response 

3 5-6 count before response 

4 3-5 count before response 

5 2-3 count before response 

6 1-2 count before response 

SOUND SENSITIVITY
1 Listened, located sound and ran toward it barking 

2 Listened, located sound and walked slowly toward it 

3 Listened, located sound and showed curiosity 

4 Listened and located sound 

5 Cringed, backed off and hid behind tester 

6 Ignored sound and showed no curiosity 

SIGHT SENSITIVITY
1 Looked, attacked and bit object 

2 Looked and put feet on object and put mouth on it 

3 Looked with curiosity and attempted to investigate, tail up 

4 Looked with curiosity, tail down 

5 Ran away or hid behind tester 

6 Hid behind tester 

STABILITY
1 Looked and ran to the umbrella, mouthing or biting it 

2 Looked and walked to the umbrella, smelling it cautiously 

3 Looked and went to investigate 

4 Sat and looked, but did not move toward the umbrella 

5 Showed little or no interest 

6 Ran away from the umbrella 

Average Score: 3

*REMARKS:
Gibbs is a very forward boy full of confidence, a lot of sass and will have a great show presence. Gibbs is well balanced and uses his body well. He loves to play and his off button is short lived. Gibbs has learned to swim and he rides very well in the car. He hasn’t met a person or animal that he doesn’t love at first site! He is staying with Wispynook Poodles.*

SCORED
#
2 - 1
0 - 2
5 - 3
1 - 4
2 - 5
0 - 6
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ PUPPY EVALUATION DATE: ___6/01/12___________

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Razzle Dazzle 
CALL NAME: GIBBS COLOR: WHITE SEX: MALE COLLAR: NONE 
AKC #: 
Rating: “5” being the best; “3” being an average dog of its breed that you see currently in the show ring; and “1” being the least desirable.

BEST SCORE: 3-4 average to slightly above

NOTES:

HEIGHT TO LENGTH: 13” X 13” – Excellent WEIGHT: 10.5 lbs 

HEAD:
Eye shape: Oval – tiny bit of white showing
Muzzle to Occiput: 2 ¼” x 2 ½ ”
Planes: Excellent 
Skull: Good – slight bulge near ear – possibility of dome
Pearl: Excellent
Bite: Minor overbite
Occlusion: Good
Chin/Mouth: Good & Good
Ear Leather: Good width and length
Set: Good

NECK: 
Average

FRONT ASSEMBLY:
Shoulder: Very good – slightly upright. Shoulder & Upper arm: 
Elbows: Good
Upper Arm: Good
Prosternum: Good
Depth of Chest: Good - Flat & deep, herring gut

REAR ASSEMBLY & TOP LINE:
Length of loin to rib cage: 2 ¾” to 4”
Equidistance: Excellent 
Shape: Good U
Top Line: Straight - good
Tail Set: Fair – low but carried nicely
Croup: Below average - rounded 

*NOTES:

GENERAL PRESENTATION:

Gibbs has great presence being well balanced both structurally and in appearance. He has a slight steep shoulder. His head and neck fall nicely over his legs. Gibbs has a pleasing face but could use a little more muzzle length. 

Gibbs has good depth and breadth of chest but has a herring gut causing narrowness in the depth of the loin. The width of loin is good and solid. He has a solid and straight top line.

In the hind assembly, he is well proportioned in the bone structure with the feet falling directly under the pin bone. He is equal in width front to back. Gibbs tail set is low.*
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_River










Suspended - He's so tall that I couldn't get all of him in the mirror!










Self stacked










VOLHARD
PUPPY APTITUDE TEST (PAT)

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Sparkling In The Blue Night 
CALL NAME: RIVER COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: DK BLUE 
AKC #: 

Test
Response Score
SOCIAL ATTRACTION
1 Came readily, tail up, jumped, bit at hands

2 Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands

3 Came readily, tail up

4 Came readily, tail down 

5 Came hesitantly, tail down 

6 Didn’t come at all 

FOLLOWING
1 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet

2 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot 

3 Followed readily, tail up 

4 Followed readily, tail down 

5 Followed hesitantly, tail down 

6 Did not follow or went away 

RESTRAINT
1 Struggled fiercely, flailed, bit

2 Struggled fiercely, flailed 

3 Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact 

4 Struggled, then settled 

5 No struggle 

6 No struggle, strained to avoid eye contact

SOCIAL DOMINANCE
1 Jumped, pawed, bit, growled 

2 Jumped, pawed 

3 Cuddled up to tester and tried to lick face

4 Squirmed, licked at hands 

5 Rolled over, licked at hands 

6 Went away and stayed away 

ELEVATION DOMINANCE
1 Struggled fiercely, tried to bite 

2 Struggled fiercely 

3 Struggled, settled, struggled, settled 

4 No struggle, relaxed 

5 No struggle, body stiff 

6 No struggle, froze 

RETRIEVING
1 Chased object, picked it up and ran away 

2 Chased object, stood over it and did not return 

3 Chased object, picked it up and returned with it to tester 

4 Chased object and returned without it to tester 

5 Started to chase object, lost interest 

6 Does not chase object 

TOUCH SENSITIVITY
1 8-10 count before response 

2 6-8 count before response 

3 5-6 count before response  

4 3-5 count before response 

5 2-3 count before response 

6 1-2 count before response 

SOUND SENSITIVITY
1 Listened, located sound and ran toward it barking 

2 Listened, located sound and walked slowly toward it 

3 Listened, located sound and showed curiosity 

4 Listened and located sound 

5 Cringed, backed off and hid behind tester 

6 Ignored sound and showed no curiosity 

SIGHT SENSITIVITY
1 Looked, attacked and bit object 

2 Looked and put feet on object and put mouth on it 

3 Looked with curiosity and attempted to investigate, tail up 

4 Looked with curiosity, tail down 

5 Ran away or hid behind tester 

6 Hid behind tester 

STABILITY
1 Looked and ran to the umbrella, mouthing or biting it 

2 Looked and walked to the umbrella, smelling it cautiously 

3 Looked and went to investigate 

4 Sat and looked, but did not move toward the umbrella 

5 Showed little or no interest 

6 Ran away from the umbrella 

Average Score: 3

*REMARKS:
River is almost a solid 3; which shows his personality exactly as we see him daily. He is a fun boy, uses his body well, is well balanced and is a busy boy. He is best suited for a home where his people have experience handling dogs. He will be great with other dogs and may be a fun project for agility or other types of performance. River is a thinker. He likes to sit back when he is not busy and study the world. River has learned to swim and rides well in the car.*

SCORED: 3

#
0 - 1
0 - 2
7 - 3
2 - 4
1 - 5
0 - 6
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_PUPPY EVALUATION DATE: ___6/01/12___________

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Sparkling In The Blue Night 
CALL NAME: RIVER COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: DK BLUE 
AKC #: 

Rating: “5” being the best; “3” being an average dog of its breed that you see currently in the show ring; and “1” being the least desirable.

BEST SCORE: 3  

NOTES:

HEIGHT TO LENGTH: 12 ” X 12” - Excellent WEIGHT: 12 lbs 

HEAD:
Eye shape: Almond
Muzzle to Occiput: Excellent - 2 ½” x 2 ½”
Planes: A little down in the face 
Skull: Good
Pearl: Excellent
Bite: Good
Occlusion: Good
Chin/Mouth: Could use a little more chin
Ear Leather: Good width and length
Set: Good

NECK:
Excellent

FRONT ASSEMBLY:
Shoulder: Slightly upright shoulder. Shoulder & Upper arm: 4 ¼ ” x 4 ¾”
Elbows: Good
Upper Arm: Good
Prosternum: Good
Depth of Chest: Good - Flat & deep, herring gut

REAR ASSEMBLY & TOP LINE:
Length of loin to rib cage: 3” to 4”
Equidistance: Good
Shape: U shape
Top Line: Excellent
Tail Set: Good
Croup: Good
Assembly Proportions: Good – 4 ½” to 11 3/4” = 2.61% (1/3 of total is desirable)

*NOTES:

GENERAL PRESENTATION:

River has good presence being well balanced both structurally and in appearance. He has a slight steep shoulder. His head and neck sets well. River has a good head that is well balanced with a lovely oval eye, although he could use a little more chin.

River has good depth and breadth of chest but has a herring gut causing narrowness in the depth of the loin. The width of loin is good and solid. 

River is well proportioned in the rear assembly in bone structure with the feet falling directly under the pin bone. He has a solid and straight top line. He is equal in width of shoulder to width of hips. River has a good tail set and croup.*_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pippin










Suspended










Stacked










With ears up










VOLHARD
PUPPY APTITUDE TEST (PAT)

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Glitter’s In The Moonlight 
CALL NAME: PIPPIN COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: LT BLUE 
AKC #: 

Test
Response Score
SOCIAL ATTRACTION
1 Came readily, tail up, jumped, bit at hands

2 Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands

3 Came readily, tail up

4 Came readily, tail down 

5 Came hesitantly, tail down 

6 Didn’t come at all 

FOLLOWING
1 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet

2 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot 

3 Followed readily, tail up 

4 Followed readily, tail down 

5 Followed hesitantly, tail down 

6 Did not follow or went away 

RESTRAINT
1 Struggled fiercely, flailed, bit

2 Struggled fiercely, flailed 

3 Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact 

4 Struggled, then settled 

5 No struggle 

6 No struggle, strained to avoid eye contact

SOCIAL DOMINANCE
1 Jumped, pawed, bit, growled 

2 Jumped, pawed 

3 Cuddled up to tester and did not try to lick face

4 Squirmed, licked at hands 

5 Rolled over, licked at hands 

6 Went away and stayed away 

ELEVATION DOMINANCE
1 Struggled fiercely, tried to bite 

2 Struggled fiercely 

3 Struggled, settled, struggled, settled 

4 No struggle, relaxed 

5 No struggle, body stiff 

6 No struggle, froze 

RETRIEVING
1 Chased object, picked it up and ran away 

2 Chased object, stood over it and did not return 

3 Chased object, picked it up and returned with it to tester 

4 Chased object and returned without it to tester 

5 Started to chase object, lost interest 

6 Does not chase object 

TOUCH SENSITIVITY
1 8-10 count before response 

2 6-8 count before response 

3 5-6 count before response 

4 3-5 count before response 

5 2-3 count before response 

6 1-2 count before response 

SOUND SENSITIVITY
1 Listened, located sound and ran toward it barking 

2 Listened, located sound and walked slowly toward it 

3 Listened, located sound and showed curiosity 

4 Listened and located sound 

5 Cringed, backed off and hid behind tester 

6 Ignored sound and showed no curiosity 

SIGHT SENSITIVITY
1 Looked, attacked and bit object 

2 Looked and put feet on object and put mouth on it 

3 Looked with curiosity and attempted to investigate, tail up 

4 Looked with curiosity, tail down 

5 Ran away or hid behind tester 

6 Hid behind tester 

STABILITY
1 Looked and ran to the umbrella, mouthing or biting it 

2 Looked and walked to the umbrella, smelling it cautiously 

3 Looked and went to investigate 

4 Sat and looked, but did not move toward the umbrella 

5 Showed little or no interest 

6 Ran away from the umbrella 

Average Score: 3 

*REMARKS:
Pippin is an energetic boy full of curiosity. He is well balanced and has good presence. His head is on the refined side for a dog and he has a round eye with white showing. 
Pippin will benefit from puppy classes and socialization. He can swim and loves to retrieve. He loves to be cuddle, and he gets very attached to his person. He will make a great family pet.*

SCORED 3 & 5
#
0 - 1
1 - 2
6 - 3
3 - 4
0 - 5
0 - 6 
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_PUPPY EVALUATION DATE: ___6/01/12___________

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Glitter’s In The Moonlight 
CALL NAME: PIPPIN COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: LT BLUE 
AKC #: 
Rating: “5” being the best; “3” being an average dog of its breed that you see currently in the show ring; and “1” being the least desirable.

BEST SCORE: 3- 

NOTES:

HEIGHT TO LENGTH: 12 ” X 12 1/8” WEIGHT: 10.75 lbs 

HEAD:
Eye shape: Round – fair amount of white showing
Muzzle to Occiput: Excellent - 2 ½” x 2 ½”
Planes: Good 
Skull: Slight indent above bone – possibility of dome
Pearl: Good
Bite: Good
Occlusion: Good
Chin/Mouth: Good & Good
Ear Leather: Good width and length
Set: Good

NECK:
Good

FRONT ASSEMBLY:
Shoulder: Very good – slight upright shoulder. Shoulder & Upper arm: 3 ¾” x 3 ¾”
Elbows: Good
Upper Arm: Good
Prosternum: Good
Depth of Chest: Good - Flat & deep, herring gut

REAR ASSEMBLY & TOP LINE:
Length of loin to rib cage: 2 5/8” to 3 ¾”
Equidistance: Unequal - Stifle bone longer
Shape: U to V shape
Top Line: Straight - good
Tail Set: Very Good
Croup: Very Good – croup is up and flat
Assembly Proportions: Good - 4 5/8” to 11 3/4” = 2.61%

*NOTES:

GENERAL PRESENTATION:

Pippin has good presence being balanced in appearance. He has a slight steep shoulder. His feet are slightly behind the pin bone due to a longer stifle bone. His head and neck is just forward of his legs with average length of neck. Pippin has a too refined head for a male, although it is endearing.

Pippin has good depth and breadth of chest but has a herring gut causing narrowness in the depth of the loin. The width of loin is good and solid. 

He is well proportioned in the rear assembly in bone structure with the feet falling slightly behind the pin bone. He has a solid and straight top line. He is equal in width of shoulder to width of hips. His tail set is very good. Pippin has really nice carriage.*_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Hank










Suspended










We forgot to take the self stack shot. I think we were getting tired.


VOLHARD
PUPPY APTITUDE TEST (PAT)

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Give Me That Sparkle 
CALL NAME: HANK COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: PURPLE 
AKC #: 

Test
Response Score
SOCIAL ATTRACTION
1 Came readily, tail up, jumped, bit at hands

2 Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands

3 Came readily, tail up

4 Came readily, tail down 

5 Came hesitantly, tail down 

6 Didn’t come at all 

FOLLOWING
1 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet

2 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot 

3 Followed readily, tail up 

4 Followed readily, tail down 

5 Followed hesitantly, tail down 

6 Did not follow or went away 

RESTRAINT
1 Struggled fiercely, flailed, bit

2 Struggled fiercely, flailed 

3 Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact 

4 Struggled, then settled 

5 No struggle 

6 No struggle, strained to avoid eye contact

SOCIAL DOMINANCE
1 Jumped, pawed, bit, growled 

2 Jumped, pawed 

3 Cuddled up to tester and tried to lick face

4 Squirmed, licked at hands 

5 Rolled over, licked at hands 

6 Went away and stayed away 

ELEVATION DOMINANCE
1 Struggled fiercely, tried to bite 

2 Struggled fiercely 

3 Struggled, settled, struggled, settled 

4 No struggle, relaxed 

5 No struggle, body stiff 

6 No struggle, froze 

RETRIEVING
1 Chased object, picked it up and ran away 

2 Chased object, stood over it and did not return 

3 Chased object, picked it up and returned with it to tester 

4 Chased object and returned without it to tester 

5 Started to chase object, lost interest 

6 Does not chase object 

TOUCH SENSITIVITY
1 8-10 count before response 

2 6-8 count before response 

3 5-6 count before response 

4 3-5 count before response 

5 2-3 count before response 

6 1-2 count before response 

SOUND SENSITIVITY
1 Listened, located sound and ran toward it barking 

2 Listened, located sound and walked slowly toward it 

3 Listened, located sound and showed curiosity 

4 Listened and located sound 

5 Cringed, backed off and hid behind tester 

6 Ignored sound and showed no curiosity 

SIGHT SENSITIVITY
1 Looked, attacked and bit object 

2 Looked and put feet on object and put mouth on it 

3 Looked with curiosity and attempted to investigate, tail up 

4 Looked with curiosity, tail down 

5 Ran away or hid behind tester 

6 Hid behind tester 

STABILITY
1 Looked and ran to the umbrella, mouthing or biting it 

2 Looked and walked to the umbrella, smelling it cautiously 

3 Looked and went to investigate 

4 Sat and looked, but did not move toward the umbrella 

5 Showed little or no interest 

6 Ran away from the umbrella

Average Score: 3 & 5

*REMARKS:
Hank is a big sweet boy who has no trouble with social situations or unexpected stimuli. We are not concerned about the 5 he scored on stability. Hank adapts quickly to new situations. He is a very handsome boy, but does not use his body as well as his siblings when moving. He does not show any talent in performance although he loves to play. Hank is a strong and confident swimmer and rides well in the car. He prefers to interact with humans and other animals and just be a best friend. He is best suited for a family home and/or therapy work.* 

SCORED
#
0 - 1
2 - 2
4 - 3
2 - 4
3 - 5
o - 6
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ PUPPY EVALUATION DATE: ___6/01/12___________

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Give Me That Sparkle 
CALL NAME: HANK COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: PURPLE 
AKC #: 
Rating: “5” being the best; “3” being an average dog of its breed that you see currently in the show ring; and “1” being the least desirable.

BEST SCORE: 3 

NOTES:

HEIGHT TO LENGTH: 13” X 13” - square WEIGHT: 14.5 lbs 

HEAD:
Height to length: 13” x 13”, square
Eye shape: Oval – tiny bit of white showing
Muzzle to Occiput: 2 ¼” x 2 5/8”
Planes: Slight down in the face 
Skull: Indent above bone – possible dome
Pearl: Good
Bite: Excellent
Occlusion: Good
Chin/Mouth: Needs more chin
Ear Leather: Excellent width and length
Set: Good

NECK:
Shorter than average but well held

FRONT ASSEMBLY:
Shoulder: Good. Shoulder & Upper arm: 
Elbows: Good
Upper Arm: Good
Prosternum: Excellent
Depth of Chest: Excellent - flat, deep

REAR ASSEMBLY & TOP LINE:
Length of loin to rib cage: 2 ¾” to 4”
Equidistance: Long stifle & hock to pelvic bone 
Shape: Tight U
Top Line: Straight - good
Tail Set: Slightly low
Croup: Excellent

*NOTES:

GENERAL PRESENTATION:

Hank is a big boy, well balanced in body both structurally and in appearance. He has a slight steep shoulder. His neck is on the short side and forward of his legs. He has a good head with oval eyes, nice chin with nice strong male features. 

Hank has good depth and breadth of chest. The width of loin is good and solid. He has a solid and straight top line and has a nice square body.

In the hind assembly, his stifle is a bit longer than desired. He is wider in his front assembly than he is in the back. Hank has a lower tail set.*_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Eli










Suspended










Self Stacked










VOLHARD
PUPPY APTITUDE TEST (PAT)

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Sparkle My Day 
CALL NAME: ELI COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: RED 
AKC #: 

Test
Response Score
SOCIAL ATTRACTION
1 Came readily, tail up, jumped, bit at hands

2 Came readily, tail up, pawed, licked at hands

3 Came readily, tail up

4 Came readily, tail down 

5 Came hesitantly, tail up

6 Didn’t come at all 

FOLLOWING
1 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot, bit at feet

2 Followed readily, tail up, got underfoot 

3 Followed readily, tail up 

4 Followed readily, tail down 

5 Followed hesitantly, tail down 

6 Did not follow or went away 

RESTRAINT
1 Struggled fiercely, flailed, bit

2 Struggled fiercely, flailed 

3 Settled, struggled, settled with some eye contact 

4 Struggled, then settled 

5 No struggle 

6 No struggle, strained to avoid eye contact

SOCIAL DOMINANCE
1 Jumped, pawed, bit, growled 

2 Jumped, pawed 

3 Cuddled up to tester and tried to lick face

4 Squirmed, licked at hands 

5 Rolled over, licked at hands 

6 Went away and stayed away 

ELEVATION DOMINANCE
1 Struggled fiercely, tried to bite 

2 Struggled fiercely 

3 Struggled, settled, struggled, settled 

4 No struggle, relaxed 

5 No struggle, body stiff 

6 No struggle, froze 

RETRIEVING
1 Chased object, picked it up and ran away 

2 Chased object, stood over it and did not return 

3 Chased object, picked it up and returned with it to tester 

4 Chased object and returned without it to tester 

5 Started to chase object, lost interest 

6 Does not chase object 

TOUCH SENSITIVITY
1 8-10 count before response 

2 6-8 count before response 

3 5-6 count before response 

4 3-5 count before response 

5 2-3 count before response 

6 1-2 count before response 

SOUND SENSITIVITY
1 Listened, located sound and ran toward it barking 

2 Listened, located sound and walked slowly toward it 

3 Listened, located sound and showed curiosity 

4 Listened and located sound 

5 Cringed, backed off and hid behind tester 

6 Ignored sound and showed no curiosity 

SIGHT SENSITIVITY
1 Looked, attacked and bit object 

2 Looked and put feet on object and put mouth on it 

3 Looked with curiosity and attempted to investigate, tail up 

4 Looked with curiosity, tail down 

5 Ran away or hid behind tester 

6 Hid behind tester 

STABILITY
1 Looked and ran to the umbrella, mouthing or biting it 

2 Looked and walked to the umbrella, smelling it cautiously 

3 Looked and went to investigate 

4 Sat and looked, but did not move toward the umbrella 

5 Showed little or no interest 

6 Ran away from the umbrella 

Average Score: 3 & 5 equally

*REMARKS:
Eli is a mix of comfort with the world and a bit of reserve; especially in new situations. Given a bit of time to adjust to new things, he is just fine. Eli will benefit from puppy classes and good socialization. He would be best suited to a home as a family pet and will be great with children as he is a very gentle boy. Knowing that Billy started out this way and ended up a top notch therapy dog, we feel that Eli is capable of doing the same.*

SCORED
#
1 - 1
0 - 2
3 - 3
1 - 4
3 - 5
2 - 6

_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_PUPPY EVALUATION DATE: ___6/01/12___________

LITTER: Wispynook’s Amazing Grace of Sirius X Ch. By Request, I’m Snow’d In, Thank God! 
AKC NAME: Wispynook’s Sparkle My Day 
CALL NAME: ELI COLOR: BLUE SEX: MALE COLLAR: RED 
AKC #: 

Rating: “5” being the best; “3” being an average dog of its breed that you see currently in the show ring; and “1” being the least desirable.

BEST SCORE: 2 

NOTES:

HEIGHT TO LENGTH: ?------- WEIGHT: 11.25 lbs 

HEAD:
Eye shape: Oval – showing white
Muzzle to Occiput: 
Planes: Down in the face 
Skull: Indent above bone – possibility of dome
Pearl: Flat – muzzle will most likely narrow
Bite: Slight overbite
Occlusion: Good
Chin/Mouth: Good
Ear Leather: Good width and length
Set: Good

NECK:
Shorter than desired

FRONT ASSEMBLY:
Shoulder: Upright shoulder. Shoulder to Upper arm: 
Elbows: Excellent
Upper Arm: Good
Prosternum: Good
Depth of Chest: Good, flat, herring gut

REAR ASSEMBLY & TOP LINE:
Length of loin to rib cage: 
Equidistance: Unequal - Stifle bone longer
Shape: Good U
Top Line: Straight - good
Tail Set: Very Good
Croup: Good
Assembly Proportions: Long stifle & hock

*NOTES:

GENERAL PRESENTATION:

Eli presents as being unbalanced both in front and in the rear. Due to a steep shoulder, the neck is shortened and the head is moved forward even though his upper arm and leg is well placed.
In the hind assembly, he has a high knee with a long stifle and long hocks putting the feet further behind the pin bone than desired. 
Elli is down in the face and broad in the stop. * _


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

Spoospirit,
Thnks so much for the detailed info on the testing...I have spoken with people (including my vet who is a long time Havanese-now Havana Silk Dog breeder) about the Volhard testing but have never gotten so much detail. Very good info!! 

Those puppies just keep getting cuter!!! And I absolutely love the theme for the registered names...I have always been a glitter and shine kind of girl...

BTW, feel free to pack up Hank and send him right on down here to Virginia, what a handsome, big guy!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I love seeing this, especially the Volhard results--thanks so much for sharing!

You better watch out, that keeper of yours Gibbs looks like he's going to be a handful! :laugh:

--Q


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

momtymztu said:


> Spoospirit,
> Thnks so much for the detailed info on the testing...I have spoken with people (including my vet who is a long time Havanese-now Havana Silk Dog breeder) about the Volhard testing but have never gotten so much detail. Very good info!!
> 
> Those puppies just keep getting cuter!!! And I absolutely love the theme for the registered names...I have always been a glitter and shine kind of girl...
> ...


_Thank you. I was hoping that people would find this interesting and informative. 

I happen to know my way to Virginia as my son and his family live in Courtland. Hmmmmmm._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Quossum said:


> I love seeing this, especially the Volhard results--thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> You better watch out, that keeper of yours Gibbs looks like he's going to be a handful! :laugh:
> 
> --Q


_Thank you.

Yeeeeah....you might say that...LOL!! He is full of himself; no doubt about it. He will get a lot of handling and we are already working on his manners. The older dogs put him in his place when he gets too exuberant, and, well, the kitties let him know they have a secret weapon. I am please that he does learn what is not acceptable and moves on to something else. He's like a little tornado right now, but I'm sure he will settle down some as he matures. The good thing is that he should be all that and then some in the show ring.
_


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you. I was hoping that people would find this interesting and informative.
> 
> I happen to know my way to Virginia as my son and his family live in Courtland. Hmmmmmm._



Courtland is about 2 hrs from me, maybe a little less. I've been to horse/tack auctions there, years ago....I'd love to meet you and some of your poodles if you ever come down this way to visit. 

Out of curiosity, when will these babies go to their new homes....


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you for that very interesting and informative thread on testing. It was fascinating to read.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear Spoospirit;
Lovely pictures. Thank you.
I interpret my scores a little different than you do with the high pain threshold, forgiving/licky puppies going to the homes with children. It is good to see how different people do different things.
I have always had my puppies tested on day 49 as I was told that the was the best day to find the difference between nature and nuture. How old were your darlings?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Dear Spoospirit;
> Lovely pictures. Thank you.
> I interpret my scores a little different than you do with the high pain threshold, forgiving/licky puppies going to the homes with children. It is good to see how different people do different things.
> I have always had my puppies tested on day 49 as I was told that the was the best day to find the difference between nature and nuture. How old were your darlings?


_Thank you.

The puppies all had high pain tolerance scores, however, some are pretty forward and we thought would be a bit much for very young children. 

Day 49 is the recommended day for the test. We had a hard time getting someone qualified to be able to find time to do the test so we were about 5 days past that when it was done. We will have to start looking for someone qualified soon after our next litter is born. I know some of them had been in a fear stage at the point that they were tested, so we have to take that into account. _


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I missed this the first time around. Thank you SO much for posting it! We picked our puppy on day 45, which I know isn't ideal for picking time wise, but we couldn't hold up all those other puppy pickers! 

You didn't mention bites in your conformation assessments. We spent time looking at bites, but honestly it was hard to see much with those little puppies other than seeing if there was a base narrow or over or under bite. 

One thing we didn't do was suspend the puppies. What does that do? We did our own assessments with the help of the breeder. 
You talked about the eyes a lot. My puppy doesn't have any white showing on his eye, but there was one puppy where a bit of white showed when she looked around. I thought it was really cute! Mine has a really short back. I hope it isn't too short. Visually it looked the same height and width, but we didn't measure. I was surprised at the variety in the litter. The breeder said when you outcross, you get variety. My pup seems to have some great things about him and some of the other pups had other things great. 

Our new puppy seems pretty active and spunky, already pouncing on things, bowing down and trying to play. My husband and I talked about that and if we could handle it. I am preparing for lots of training! He is also super docile and sweet when you pick him up. I am hoping he is biddable/malleable and easy to train. You could really see the differences in personality when they had their faces shaved. Some were mad and some just allowed it. Our puppy was completely docile with his shaving, but then when put on the ground went to town playing again, chewing shoelaces. 

Is there somewhere I can look to see how you preform a conformation check on a poodle puppy?

Thank again for posting this.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Still love Gibbs, lol. I'm just going to covet him from afar


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

oops I did see you had bites in there. Sorry.  

Gibbs has a lovely face, I agree.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

I missed this the first time around as well. Thanks for sharing all of those details. It was very insightful.

Greg


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Spoospirit,
Thank you for posting this. This is very educational.
My favorite is Pippin (love his eyes) and Eli.
You have beautiful puppies. If only you live closer I would want to take a peek on them.


----------

